# Antlers?



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

For those who give their fluffs deer antlers, where do you buy them? Ever since Violet ate two Bully sticks in one sitting, and I had to induce vomiting I haven't given them any. I' m hoping that they can't devour the antlers like the bullies, and I can let them chew on them. I see that Chewey.com has them. I'm not very familiar with them. Any body that buys them could you please tell me about them? Thanks!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I buy them for Leila and Kaylee at a local place called Pet Supply Plus. I think they have a website. They last FOREVER! Leila gnaws on hers all the time and I can't even tell where she's done it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks !! We have a Pet Supply Plus near us, but I've never been there. I'll make a trip there tomorrow!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

The guy there told me they last several months, but they've never gotten any smaller or been bitten off. They sure have been gnawed on a lot though! I would get one a little bigger than what you think you need though because Leila got one whole thing in her mouth before and I took it away so she wouldn't get it stuck in her throat. The ones I let her have are about five or so inches long. She even gets Kaylee's large one and is able to carry it around. They seem expensive, but the way they last and keep Leila entertained, it's much cheaper than buying bully sticks. I also quit buying those because she was able to chew them up and I had read before about what you said when one got stuck. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

I have never bought bully sticks for Oakley after reading about problems others have had. I buy antlers at our local Farm King store. No problems and he can't bite pieces off.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

There is one on Broad street, in the target center. Wagoner and Broad Street.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh, and another thing I like about the antlers is they don't stink and I'd rather Leila chew on an antler than a bull's you-know-what, lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Has anyone had experience with this company? 

Antlers for Dogs 101 | Chews Wisely

Interesting information, but I hadn't considered these before, so have no experience whatsoever.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

I feel like such an idiot. I was halfway through your post and thought you wanted to know where to buy antlers for the dogs like the doggy ones for Christmas pictures! I just had to share that.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Madeleinesmommy said:


> I feel like such an idiot. I was halfway through your post and thought you wanted to know where to buy antlers for the dogs like the doggy ones for Christmas pictures! I just had to share that.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

jane and addison said:


> There is one on Broad street, in the target center. Wagoner and Broad Street.


Thanks! I'm going there today!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Don't worry,they will not be able to "eat" them. The antlers are just too strong to eat. Just don't get little tiny ones. They come in split and whole. The split ones have a whole side of marrow exposed. Pipper likes the split ones a lot better.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

The pet store told us just to be careful if you have an aggressive chewer. The antlers are very hard, so can cause teeth to fracture if they chew very aggressively, just as some other types of bones can too.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

They also have them at Pet Smart and Petsense.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> The pet store told us just to be careful if you have an aggressive chewer. The antlers are very hard, so can cause teeth to fracture if they chew very aggressively, just as some other types of bones can too.


Gee what's worse, broken teeth or eating the whole bully? The Yorkies are the aggressive chewers!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Gee what's worse, broken teeth or eating the whole bully? The Yorkies are the aggressive chewers!


Leila has had antlers for quite awhile now and she's never broken a tooth and she really goes to town on them. But when I take her for her next check up, I will ask the vet to take a closer look in case I'm missing anything. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

No funky smell!!! I'm in. Can't get one today though it will have to wait til tomorrow. The Georgia football game is in town at 12 and Montgomery Gentry are going to be downtown tonight too. It will be one massive traffic jam. 
We finally got a pet smart here so that's where I will be tomorrow. 
Thanks


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

Simba loves his antlers (we get the brand called Antlerz - it's available in any pet store I've been too, it's green tag, mesh bag). It looks like it gets files by the chewing, so the ends are smooth and he loves picking at the marrow part. I was instructed to soak it in cold water in the fridge for a little bit (idk how long) to "soften" it a bit although it's not anything close to soft in my opinion, so that it "files" better. No issues with the teeth, per his vet, and he uses that thing a lot. I also wash it every so often is water cos I'm afraid it gets too dirty since he's had his for about as long as I have had him and it's no where close to being spent. I get the large size for him so I'm sure he can't swallow it, and he has several only because he likes to change it up sometimes. Weird pup. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Deb,

My sister's little dog is an aggressive chewer...she can demolish a nyla bone in a matter of day!

She has never broken a tooth on an antler.

The only tip I can give you is to get the full antler piece, not ones sawed in have (marrow showing).... The marrow part can be really fatty and cause tummy issues and even pancreatitis if too much is ingested.

I get the tops of the antlers, the thinner pieces... not super thin, but small enough Grace can chew it comfortably. I make sure they are about 4-5 inches long. Even the thin ones: Gus has never broken anything off. I toss them and get new ones yearly...


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Are they safe on their teeth? I would love to try them but I worry that they might break their little teeth on them.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I've used them with Grace for about a year now... haven't had any problems.

They clean their teeth well, in fact. Mine have great teeth.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I just came from Pet People to get the Antlers! They had different sizes , split and regular. I had to take a loan out to buy them !! LOL!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I found a little dog boutique that sells them by weight. All three of mine love antlers.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Deb-Crystal (Crystal&Zoe) has them too (pampered pet). They may not be listed on her store site but you can PM her to order them. I need to do same.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

I actually buy mine from Petco...I prefer the elk antlers. I've never had one splint. Khloee usually just gnaws the marrow out and then I'll buy a new one. The good thing is it lasts forever, gives her something to chew on, and is easy on the stomach vs rawhide.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I bought one about 4 yrs. ago in CA. but my 2 are not really interested in them?? Maybe I should try a different kind. It was from a Farm supply store.


----------

